# Runaway Carriage



## MrFord (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Fellow Table Router users,


We have two table routers, one is the Gerber Sabre 408 and the other is a Multicam MG 10' x 5' table.

I have a problem with the Gerber in that the carriage will radomly and at any position on the table simply runaway. If the cutter happens to be down and cutting at the time it will either break the cutter or cut a path of devastation as it goes. Often it is close enough to the beam support to crash into it, ussually the one on the left.

This happens radomly, and the machine mey run for a few days or even weeks without any trouble and then it goes beserk and nothing I do will get it to continue without the runaway, and often it will do it while still doing the Orientation process.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard, your problem is beyond me. I would just love being able to own such a set up. There are people here who have build those machines they should be able to help you.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello: I have never seen one. Can you explain how the system is, or how it is supposed to work? If this is CNC, you may want to post there.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forum, man you are talking way over my head. Hopefully someone will be able to help you out.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there John, welcome to the forum


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums John.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Come on guys lets stop this carrage from runniing away before they tax it.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

It's a CAD system for signs and such. Look at their web site and you should be able to get customer support even if your not the original owner. Good luck

Gerber Scientific Products 
83 Gerber Road 
South Windsor, CT 06074

Phone: 800-222-7446 
860-644-1551 (Local)
800-828-5406 (Gerber Service) 
Fax: 860-648-8595


----------



## JOdam (Feb 16, 2010)

I am currently having the same problem. What I have noticed is the duration of the job matters. I can send small simple cuts or a few nameplates but that's it. If I let the Sabre go for any extended period of time or send a job with multiple bit changes it does just what you described, ruining the job and breaking bits. I'm here to post my problem and you did it for me.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I built a CNC router last summer (24”x 48”) and sometimes it does what is described here but only on the Z axis. I was lucky the 1st time it happened to be close to the E stop and thus avoided any extensive damage. I have pinpointed the problem to 2 possible causes:

1. If I let it sit for a few weeks and then start any work, the Z axis will drive downwards uncontrolled in a split of a second.

2. The motor cables to the controller run behind the machine and if I move the cables for any reason that creates the same problem.

Searching for solutions I discover that one of the motor wires (on Z axis) had a bad soldered connection which I repaired. Also I did ground the shields from all motor cables to the DC ground bar. In addition, when I want to work on the machine I start it up about ½ hour before any actual work.

Since then the machine seems to work good.


----------



## niallthx (Mar 24, 2010)

Does it always happen in the same spot if so You could try looking for any loose /bad connections on any of the plugs or wear spots on the cables as the may be grounding on the frame some where.


----------



## jcgraphix (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey...helps if people having issues post if it was fixed or not.
My first post and its a complaint


----------

